# Why not Sibiria...?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone ever been Catskiing in Altai Mountains (Priiskovy)? 

Been thinking of an early season pow fix. Their packages are in November/early Dec.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Because in Soviet Russia, the snow rides you. 

All jokes aside, I gotta imagine it'd be a helluva task trying to setup the travel.

With that said, I mean, this looks about as legit as it gets...










I think I'll leave that shit to Jeremy and Xavier though. Communist Russian say, "You fall, you die."


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha... is there a _tiny_ little bit of prejudice? :laugh:
To set up the trip? Click n book  Nothing adventurous (aside from the Aeroflot continental flight to get there ) 

Not the operator I'm looking at but an English site of the spot I'm talking of Priiskovy Catskiing in Altai Mountains | LUEX

I assume, the pic is somewhere Caucasus or Camtschatka? Looks awesome!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

'Murica.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Craig Kelley rode in Russia (or one of the republics in the old Soviet Union?) way back in the day...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Because in Soviet Russia, the snow rides you.
> 
> All jokes aside, I gotta imagine it'd be a helluva task trying to setup the travel.
> 
> ...


No, we used to say "try not to die, kiddies".

That pic is Mt. Beluha, that's western Siberia. By the way its impossible to ride in the winter. It gets all its snow in the summer. 

Thing to know about snowboarding trip pretty much anywhere in Russia - that early in the season they can be epic or a complete bust depending on weather. Our training schedule has been railroaded more than once because we'd sit in Shymbulak, Kirovsk or Dombay even as far as mid-December waiting for snow and that was way back when winters were colder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Thing to know about snowboarding trip pretty much anywhere in Russia - that early in the season they can be epic or a complete bust depending on weather.


oh my... isn't that the problem _everywhere_ meanwhile...? We had hardly snow mid Jan last year, supposed to be prime time, dandelion infront of the alpine cabin Jan 10th @ 1600m! Can it be _that_ bad in Russia as well? Been thinking that Siberia is cold for granted... Or is it more the lack of humidity which can be a problem? Any region which is preferrable? (Let's begin with broad regions . East or west? Caucasus, Altai, Camtschatka?)


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Because you'd be supporting a country that allows itself to be run by a piece of swine.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Because you'd be supporting a country that allows itself to be run by a piece of swine.


Oh well... there's surely one or another argument to be found why one shouldn't visit whatever country depending on whom you ask  Some are crule to their ppl, others to their enviroment, others kill baby seals.

I'm interested in snow; let's politics stay out of this.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Oh well... there's surely one or another argument to be found why one shouldn't visit whatever country depending on whom you ask  Some are crule to their ppl, others to their enviroment, others kill baby seals.
> 
> I'm interested in snow; let's politics stay out of this.


Fair enough. Well, since you want an early season pow fix...why not Nepal? If you're tough enough for it. But I think you are - you're a woman and a mother and Swiss at that.  Otherwise you have Japan, several resorts in Hokkaido open in late Nov. Just sayin'.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Fair enough. Well, since you want an early season pow fix...why not Nepal? If you're tough enough for it. But I think you are - you're a woman and a mother and Swiss at that.  Otherwise you have Japan, several resorts in Hokkaido open in late Nov. Just sayin'.


Hahaha! Cheers for Nepal, that's my cup of tea (even tho I'm no mother); made me laugh cos I actually have it on my bucket list . Site isn't working on my mobile but I'll keep it in mind. But persumably it's not in scope for this year. Had to swear that I only look for an early season easygoing pow short trip, no hiking (maybe a little), just freeride/catski. Nothing too strenuous.

Japan is set for later, gonna wait till they have pow peak season.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well neni isn't american so i don't know if she'll have too much of a problem in russia lol. if you really wanna go then go for it. it would be a nice thing to scratch off of your "snowboarding bucket list"


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> well neni isn't american so i don't know if she'll have too much of a problem in russia lol. if you really wanna go then go for it. it would be a nice thing to scratch off of your "snowboarding bucket list"


Next to snow and travel, I _love_ food. Been backpacking China which was interesting, weird and borderline bewildering at times (Chomps, I would have _loved_ your tire toilet seat there sometimes), but culinary-wise, nothing beats the heavenly moments we had in Sichuan. I'm sure, heavy Russian stews will be an experience itself as well. Oh... and I love vodka... . 
Been traveling other countries I don’t agree with its political structure or even culture, but... a coutry, it's political construct is one thing, such a high layer... but if you sit down with ppl, eat n drink together, suck in the landscapes... dunno, I just don't have the feeling that I visit a _country_ as a construct but rather a landscape and it's local people, people who often are very far away from the construct.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> We had hardly snow mid Jan last year, supposed to be prime time, dandelion infront of the alpine cabin Jan 10th @ 1600m! Can it be _that_ bad in Russia as well? Been thinking that Siberia is cold for granted... Or is it more the lack of humidity which can be a problem? Any region which is preferrable? (Let's begin with broad regions . East or west? Caucasus, Altai, Camtschatka?)


Yes, it can like anywhere else, especially that early in the season. I don't think you'd have enough bang for your buck in November anywhere to tell the truth but Sheregesh or Priiskoviy might be your best bet. Gets pretty damn cold there. Don't know if they offer catskiing in November though.

If I were ever to travel back to old country for a heli or catboarding trip I'd do Baikal (Mamai, Davan) in March. It slides as a mofo in the winter but March is generally ok. Their powder is something else.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot Noreaster. Exactly those two first mentioned regions were the ones I've found catskiing options for Nov/Dec. 
Dumdidumdidum... reasonable flight distance... tempting


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

neni said:


> Oh well... there's surely one or another argument to be found why one shouldn't visit whatever country depending on whom you ask  Some are crule to their ppl, others to their enviroment, others kill baby seals.
> 
> I'm interested in snow; let's politics stay out of this.


A sport embargo helped break apartheid in South Africa. Just sayin'...

On the other hand this headline is unlikely: "Neni brings down Russian government by forgoing Siberian holiday" :hairy:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Only live once. Nostrovia!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm down for vodka shots.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Only live once. Nostrovia!




Nostrovia

Nostrovia is a miss-pronunciation of Russian word Na Zdorovie (На здоровье) which is traditionally used as a common toast meaning To good health or simply Cheers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Nostrovia
> 
> Nostrovia is a miss-pronunciation of Russian word Na Zdorovie (На здоровье) which is traditionally used as a common toast meaning To good health or simply Cheers.


thats what I said!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neni, wuts on your bucket list...Nepal or motherhood?

Not to dissuade and I'm sure you have a plan...but what is your Siberian exit plan incase of :injured: 

The only reason I ask, is because last year I had to get an injured uncle out of Russia and it was hellish ordeal on many levels.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Neni, wuts on your bucket list...Nepal or motherhood?
> 
> Not to dissuade and I'm sure you have a plan...but what is your Siberian exit plan incase of :injured:
> 
> The only reason I ask, is because last year I had to get an injured uncle out of Russia and it was hellish ordeal on many levels.


Good point.
My exit plan (like when travelling in rural Africa) is a combination of naivety, good hope, pragmatism, a travel kit with morphine derivatives, sterile syringes, venflon and surgery sewing kit, and a membership at REGA (Swiss Air-Ambulance for worldwide medical rescue evacuation). If lightly injured, that kit should work to tinker n drug long enough till REGA arrives without getting shots from simply autoclaviated rural hospital gear; if heavily injured... well, then TB is my least problem anyway. 

As light injury while snowboarding means either flesh wounds or broken bones from a fall, my basic kit should work. If shit hits the fan and I'd get burried in an avy, I don't have illusions... I'd expect to die if burried - be it in Russia, AK or at home.

BTW: kids are not on the bucket list. Had decided against this when I was 6yo and it never changed .


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i suppose you could always bribe your way to safety with vodka. on a side note, i don't want kids either lol. i have a 1 year old nephew and i love him to death but i'm perfectly happy with being part time lol. that way i get to have all the fun without any of the responsibilities or stress lol.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's unfortunate that the more intelligent people in the world are choosing not to have children more often. The lower iq crowd is taking over by procreation in huge numbers. We need more smart people around the planet or at least less dumb ones that just leach for existence. ...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Neni, wuts on your bucket list...Nepal or motherhood?
> 
> Not to dissuade and I'm sure you have a plan...but what is your Siberian exit plan incase of :injured:
> 
> The only reason I ask, is because last year I had to get an injured uncle out of Russia and it was hellish ordeal on many levels.


Nepal is amazing. Go!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Nostrovia
> 
> Nostrovia is a miss-pronunciation of Russian word Na Zdorovie (На здоровье) which is traditionally used as a common toast meaning To good health or simply Cheers.


You sayin my grandparents lied when they did shots?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> You sayin my grandparents lied when they did shots?


Nope. They were definitely telling the truth. Na zdravi!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Funny...I was thinking that if you wanted a *really* early pow fix you should go to Chile, and then BA shared this on FaRcebook.



Argo said:


> It's unfortunate that the more intelligent people in the world are choosing not to have children more often. The lower iq crowd is taking over by procreation in huge numbers. We need more smart people around the planet or at least less dumb ones that just leach for existence. ...


Have you been listening to Joe Rogan?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Funny...I was thinking that if you wanted a *really* early pow fix you should go to Chile


I'm not crazy enough to make a 12'000km flight for a one week trip  Nothing in the southern hemisphere with "early" snow is close to Europe. Way north it's too dark in Nov/Dec. Closest option I found which is "close by" is west Siberia.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

One popular resort in Siberia)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Freeman said:


> One popular resort in Siberia)


Is this the vid? (Just guessing that htt was probably leftover when you inserted the link)
Haha, nothing I'd participate, but it's likable as they seem to have fun.

The Russian guy who was in our group on the last AK trip appeared very serious at first, he hardly knew a word in English besides left right go STOP!; he never laughed when taking pictures, but after some days the serious layer melted away and he turned out to be a funny guy with a delicate humor.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> The Russian guy who was in our group on the last AK trip appeared very serious at first, he hardly knew a word in English besides left right go STOP!; he never laughed when taking pictures, but after some days the serious layer melted away and he turned out to be a funny guy with a delicate humor.


I think it depends of people character an language knowledge too)
People who knows well foreign language will talk gladly with a stranger i think :happy:


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Been thinking of an early season pow fix. Their packages are in November/early Dec.


Maybe you should visit Kirovsk.
Ski season normally lasts from early November until 1st of May.
But it's cold and dark there in December.
Russian snowboarders prefer to visit this resort in sunny spring


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Is this the vid? (Just guessing that htt was probably leftover when you inserted the link)
> Haha, nothing I'd participate, but it's likable as they seem to have fun.


if it doesn't works here is original link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B40KH4G2Mo


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Freeman said:


> Maybe you should visit Kirovsk.
> Ski season normally lasts from early November until 1st of May.
> But it's cold and dark there in December.
> Russian snowboarders prefer to visit this resort in sunny spring


Thanks for the hints. But I'm not looking for resort snowboarding (and not suboptimal first opening days. Aim is not to just slide on snow at all costs, this is also available at home - we've mts close by where we _could_ ride groomed glacier runs all year round - spoiler: it's no fun :dry

I'm looking for (cat accessible) pow. In Nov, early Dec. This, or I stay at home .


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> Craig Kelley rode in Russia (or one of the republics in the old Soviet Union?) way back in the day...


Board with the World....best snowboarding video ever.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Efilnikufesin said:
> 
> 
> > Only live once. Nostrovia!
> ...


Not really true) Usually it sounds like Za Zdorovie)) But you can say Na Zdorovie when giving some snack to your friend for example )))


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Dr. Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should visit Kirovsk.
> ...


I think it's better to find Company where you can buy a complete tour and ask them some questions : )
And you can also visit northern Europe. Is there any pow in Europe in December? )
And also I heard that three is much pow in Hintertux in Austria but in early Jan.)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Freeman said:


> I think it's better to find Company where you can buy a complete tour and ask them some questions : )
> And you can also visit northern Europe. Is there any pow in Europe in December? )
> And also I heard that three is much pow in Hintertux in Austria but in early Jan.)


In Jan, it's pow season at home too - Austria has pretty much the same season as we have, it's not far away. In a very good year, in a good year there's a decent base layer in Dec, in a bad year we've to wait till mid Jan.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> In Jan, it's pow season at home too - Austria has pretty much the same season as we have, it's not far away. In a very good year, in a good year there's a decent base layer in Dec, in a bad year we've to wait till mid Jan.


It's an Il Niño year...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> The Russian guy who was in our group on the last AK trip appeared very serious at first, he hardly knew a word in English besides left right go STOP!; he never laughed when taking pictures, but after some days the serious layer melted away and he turned out to be a funny guy with a delicate humor.


Russian syndrome - resting bitch face.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Russian syndrome - *resting bitch face.*


Lol!!! I just heard that term for the first time a couple nights ago!!! :eyetwitch2: I have been taking shit because of that for _YEARS!!_. It got so bad where when a complete stranger would walk up to me and spout off with,... _"Smile! It can't be *that* bad!!"_. I would tell them that my mother just passed away, so why don't you mind your own F'ing business!! 

I must look _REALLY_ pissed when I'm concentrating on something! :laugh: (...ppl can proly hear gears grinding and smell fat burning too!) :lol:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> It's an Il Niño year...


Well... IDK how el nino affects winters in the Alps. Just looked up the statistics of the winter after the so far hottest summer ever here ('03); it was sub average till mid Jan, but from then on it had a lot of snowfall, cold and was in summary marked as long and good.

But yes... it's having this el nino in mind actually shied me away from planning AK again for this season as it _could_ be even warmer than the last two years, and this made me think of an alternative program: early season Siberia trip, then hope for the best at home, then a trip to Japan in their peak season; if statistics hold, after this, season should peak at home. Could turn out well, could be completely different .


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I must look _REALLY_ pissed when I'm concentrating on something! :laugh: (...ppl can proly hear gears grinding and smell fat burning too!) :lol:


:laugh: I'm the same . I look absolutely miserable on all the contest pics, like::angry: + hmy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> :laugh: I'm the same . I look absolutely miserable on all the contest pics, like::angry: + hmy:


After hanging out with you and SO, I would never imagine or visualize you or him as being a bitch/ass in a picture. You're both awesome. 

I have resting asshole face. My wife has gotten in the habit of letting new friends that haven't met me know that I'm actually not an asshole. She does this before they meet me for the first time. I just don't give a shit usually and smiling would cause my face to age quicker.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> After hanging out with you and SO, I would never imagine or visualize you or him as being a bitch/ass in a picture. You're both awesome.
> 
> I have resting asshole face. My wife has gotten in the habit of letting new friends that haven't met me know that I'm actually not an asshole. She does this before they meet me for the first time. I just don't give a shit usually and smiling would cause my face to age quicker.


Me too. Yesterday I had to convince one of my best friends that I was excited, 2beer drunk and stoned, not the least bit angry.

Then again its either bored asshole or excited one, more of a symptom than excuse?!


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> But yes... it's having this el nino in mind actually shied me away from planning AK again for this season as it _could_ be even warmer than the last two years, and this made me think of an alternative program: early season Siberia trip, then hope for the best at home, then a trip to Japan in their peak season; if statistics hold, after this, season should peak at home. Could turn out well, could be completely different .


Hmm, just found video from October 19 2014 in Siberia, but i don't really know is it normal snow level for this time of year or not 
https://vimeo.com/109557267

P.S. What is AK place you always talking or where is it?)))


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Lol!!! I just heard that term for the first time a couple nights ago!!! :eyetwitch2: I have been taking shit because of that for _YEARS!!_. It got so bad where when a complete stranger would walk up to me and spout off with,... _"Smile! It can't be *that* bad!!"_. I would tell them that my mother just passed away, so why don't you mind your own F'ing business!!
> 
> I must look _REALLY_ pissed when I'm concentrating on something! :laugh: (...ppl can proly hear gears grinding and smell fat burning too!) :lol:


i've never heard of that phrase either.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Me too. Yesterday I had to convince one of my best friends that I was excited, 2beer drunk and stoned, not the least bit angry.
> 
> Then again its either bored asshole or excited one, more of a symptom than excuse?!





Argo said:


> After hanging out with you and SO, I would never imagine or visualize you or him as being a bitch/ass in a picture. You're both awesome.
> 
> I have resting asshole face. My wife has gotten in the habit of letting new friends that haven't met me know that I'm actually not an asshole. She does this before they meet me for the first time. I just don't give a shit usually and smiling would cause my face to age quicker.


Untrue  I've pics of both of you, happily smiling with very nice faces :happy:

Argo, you've mostly seen me with a wide grin, stoked from the CO experience or with a beer in front when chatting after riding. Of couse was I smiling alla time, we had a hell of a good time with you! And I don’t remember you making a bad face; I had the impression of you bieng a highly likable, content n calm person, smiling a lot.

My concentation faces are weird grimaces, lol, I prefer the comp pics where my face is not visible :laugh:, it's a pity, cos I look as if I'm just stressed out, no mirror of how much fun it actually is 



















Dr. Freeman said:


> P.S. What is AK place you always talking or where is it?)))


It's the short form for Alaska . (Awesome place! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/alaska/176514-alaska-heli-trip-15-a.html)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Those pictures just look like awesomeness. Lol, wouldn't expect you to pose for the shot during something like that. It would just look fake if you did. It makes me laugh thinking about you will a smiling happy face in those shots.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

ShredLife said:


>


Any unicorn that lets a politician ride them needs to be turned into glue.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

neni said:


> It's the short form for Alaska . (Awesome place! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/alaska/176514-alaska-heli-trip-15-a.html)


I suspected it but was not sure :hairy:

And pics are really awesome!)


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

just a little OT)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Freeman said:


> just a little OT)


:laugh:
Awesome dogs btw. Did some dog sledge tours in AK with them, fascinating athletes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> After hanging out with you and SO, I would never imagine or visualize you or him as being a bitch/ass in a picture. You're both awesome.
> 
> I have resting asshole face. *My wife has gotten in the habit of letting new friends that haven't met me know that I'm actually not an asshole. She does this before they meet me for the first time.....*





neni said:


> *Untrue  I've pics of both of you, happily smiling with very nice faces* :happy:
> 
> Argo, you've mostly seen me with a wide grin, stoked from the CO experience or with a beer in front when chatting after riding. Of couse was I smiling alla time, we had a hell of a good time with you! And I don’t remember you making a bad face; *I had the impression of you bieng a highly likable, content n calm person, smiling a lot*.



Nen's,.. I had the same impression of Argo. And I was meeting him after a 20+ hour drive. Even tired from all that driving he was smiling , friendly, humorous,... No sign of resting bitch face whatsoever. (After driving that long,..? I'da just had "Bitch face" period! No resting necessary!) :rofl3:

also,.. He's _always_ got a big grin on his face in all the pics n selfies he posts from his bike, camping, and snowboard outings. I suspect that it's only when he's cooped up indoors that "RBF" comes into play! :dunno: :laugh: 

I know I'm always a lot happier outside than most anyplace indoors. (...can't really say if it shows up on my face tho!)  

:hairy:


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

First snow in Siberia)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Freeman said:


> First snow in Siberia)


 keep 'em comming. Our Siberia plans are posponed to an other season, can't get off this year :dry: but I'll keep an eye on how snowfall hits the regions.


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey, neni. Are you interested in riding in Siberia this season?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Polar bear said:


> Hey, neni. Are you interested in riding in Siberia this season?


Hmmm, you got my attention  This season's trips are already planned, but depending on the time slot and length... maybe... (but got it high on the short list for next year)


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

funny movie about Siberia, but i don't understand English speech with a Russian accent


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Feel free to contact me for any assistance, if you will be going there. I live 5 hours car drive from one of resorts. Was there last winter, it's awesome.


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Dr. Freeman said:


> funny movie about Siberia


Reminded me this


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

I think, some places in Siberia looks little more beautiful :laugh2:


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Dr. Freeman said:


> I think, some places in Siberia looks little more beautiful :laugh2:


Yeah, it has amazing climate. In the spring you can already wear swimming suit and still be able to ride a snowboard.


----------

